# Brake Issues



## Fearmancer (Nov 12, 2006)

I replaced the pads and rotors on my 1989 Sentra, and now it seems as if i dont have all the brake i should. i doubt the pads are glazed cuz i have hardly drove it since i installed the brakes. Is this just how it is in the beginning of an organic pads life (until now ive always installed semi-metallic or ceramic pads as replacements, but this car has been beat all to hell and i need to spend the money elsewhere)? it is possible that i simply do not know how to break-in pads, or the fact that i changed both the pads and the rotors at once, I have no freaking clue. Any advice would be helpful; including whether or not i have a problem and how the properly break in pads (cuz i think my previous changes were luck).


----------

